# Can't get past the interview stage



## Medli (Aug 31, 2011)

So in the past month I've had 3 job interviews. 2 for fast food places and 1 was a cleaning job. Of course, none of them hired me. I don't have any relevant experience; I have only ever done temp work working in a factory doing assembly/packaging. I'm not the best at interviews but I tried to be as friendly and polite as possible. At one of the interviews, the interviewer did say that I needed to work on speaking louder. 
I feel so sad. I feel like I'll never be able to get a real job and I'll have to work for the temp agency for the rest of my life. I took this semester of school off to focus on finding work, and I'm regretting that decision. Will having a degree even help? I don't know what I should do anymore.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, I have the same problem.

I just went for an interview, and I sincerely doubt I will get the job. It seems like they didn't want to hire me, and didn't like me, either.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, they hire people they feel comfortable around and I'm just not that person.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yea i hear ya. If I'm lucky enough to actually get an interview, i always blow it. I'm awkward with little to no social skills. I bet they can pick up on how nervous i am too. The only interviews I was good at was when i was high on Adderall lol.


----------



## kessler (Sep 12, 2013)

I know the feeling.

I've had interviews where I came out thinking, that went well surprisingly, only to hear back they went for someone more experienced or qualified.

I've then had the others where I come out and think, wow even I wouldn't have hired me after that. I can be prepared and have stuff planned in my head but as soon as I go in there nerves take over and I just come out with absolute rubbish and don't sound like myself at all.


----------



## Hufflepuff (Feb 16, 2013)

I went through about 7 interviews before I got a job. It can feel horrible to be rejected time after time, but I think each interview is good practise.

I wish you the best of luck, I hope you find a job soon.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Story of my life

i hate my job and want to leave but i have no qualifications or experience so im screwed.


----------



## Funkyfusq (Sep 11, 2013)

Have you taken the feedback and spoken louder?


----------

